# Jamin in Southern Ontario!



## nathanandrewmeima (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey, 

im 16 I live in bowmanville, ON. lookin for people to start a band with or just jam together. anyways i play guitar and i can play bass if its nessasary but i dont have very good bass gear. im into mainly metal or hard rock, hardcore, screamo, whatever u wanna call it. anyways holla if ur interested

Peace


----------

